# Reclaimed/Salvaged Wood



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm looking for reclaimed/salvaged wood to furnish my fish room. I'm not sure where to look. Hoping to get them cheap, but from the looks of it online, they seem to be pretty expensive. 

I'm not looking for anything in particular, cubes, stumps, etc would make a small coffee table or stool imo. 

Does anyone know where i can get them? Either in GTA or hamilton... and hopefully at a cheap price?


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

Here is a place up near Orangeville in Marsville. I've dealt with them twice and both times were pleasant

http://www.centurywood.com/?page=history


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

http://www.grumblingrannys.com

I was here once in the summer, they had quite a few chairs and tables. Website doesn't seem to show many wood products, but they had a lot when I was there.

Located in Campbellville


----------

